# Is this a prolapsed vajj?? Help!



## Lacis-Little-Mini-Farm (Apr 27, 2014)

Rumba is due in 5 days.shes not in labor so what on earth is going on? Prolapse or is it normal? I've never seen it b4.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Did you intend to post a picture? If so, it didn't come through. As to your question, are you seeing red tissue protruding from her vagina? How big is it and is it only when she lays down? Some heavy bred does will have vaginal tissue protrude while laying down, but if it retracts when standing up it usually isn't a problem. I had a doe do that and she delivered triplets a couple of nights ago with no problem.


----------



## Lacis-Little-Mini-Farm (Apr 27, 2014)

Oops. Ya I meant to post a pic. I do see the tissue but it goes in when she stands up. Thank you so much! I feel a lot better now. Are all the kids healthy?did she Kidd on day 150 or earlyer since she was so full? Congratulations!!!


----------



## Lacis-Little-Mini-Farm (Apr 27, 2014)

Here is the pic. It got worse a few hrs ago though but did go back in


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They normally kid just fine.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

That is pretty close to what Claire was doing. Thank you! Yes, her babies are healthy. Her breed date was 12/17/13, which made her due date 5/16/2014. She actually kidded May 12th.

ETA: This was her 2nd kidding.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats .


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Thank you!


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

I had a doe that had the exact same thing but for some reason (vet didn't even know what happened), she suddenly started pushing, she was not in labor so we were told...she pushed so hard her whole uterus came out...vet had to do an emergency c-section, saved one baby (our bottle baby), but we had to put our doe down and the other baby was dead  It was so quick we didn't have much time. I hope all goes well with your doe, just keep an eye on it!


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

MsScamp said:


> Did you intend to post a picture? If so, it didn't come through. As to your question, are you seeing red tissue protruding from her vagina? How big is it and is it only when she lays down? Some heavy bred does will have vaginal tissue protrude while laying down, but if it retracts when standing up it usually isn't a problem. I had a doe do that and she delivered triplets a couple of nights ago with no problem.


I am so glad you doe delivered just fine! Congrats


----------



## Lacis-Little-Mini-Farm (Apr 27, 2014)

My doe with the prolapse successfully had 2 bucklings and the prolapse never even came out!


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Good deal! Congratulations on your new kids!


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

I don't know about in goats but when I was in college they had a harness the put on if the sheep were prolapsing. It kept everything in until they were closer to due date. They usually did c-sections just in case. I would see if you can find this type of harness and put it on her until closer to due date.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Summersun, the doe has already kidded.


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

yay! so glad she kidded just fine  congratulations  We are going to invest in one of those harness things for the future, just in case!


----------

